# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Xin chỉ dẫn mạch điều khiển step đơn giản bằng con 555

## ABCNC

Hi các bác,
Em đang DIY con máy chà nhám chạy bằng step yêu cầu vận hành đơn giản: chạy ngược, chạy xuôi và điều chỉnh tốc độ. Không yêu cầu về vị trí, ko sử dụng PC. Thấy trên mạng có mạch sử dụng con TE555-1 rất phù hợp, nên có 1 số thắc mắc nhờ các bác giúp:
- Có bác nào trên diễn đàn làm bộ điều khiển đơn giản bán ko ạ (ngoài thị trường cũng có nhưng mắc và phức tạp hơn)
- Con TE555-1 có giống NE555-P (hay các đuôi N,E,...khác) ko?
- Trên sơ đồ phía dưới (phần mình khoanh tròn ấy) các đoạn mạch đó có hàn nối với nhau ko.  :Smile: 
Cám ơn các bác.

----------


## nhatson

con này em nghĩ là IC dặc chủng, ko phải con LM555 định thời bán ở chợ đâu ah



b.r

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ABCNC

Vậy là tiêu rồi, mấy cái IC đó chắc kó mua. Còn mạch sd con 555 này thì sao ạ, có lấy con NE555-P được ko và con 4013 dễ kiếm ko ạ, cám ơn.

----------


## nhatson

1. động cơ bạn định dùng lớn cỡ nào
2. tốc độ bạn dự định motor sẽ quay là bao nhiêu vòng/phút

----------


## ABCNC

> 1. động cơ bạn định dùng lớn cỡ nào
> 2. tốc độ bạn dự định motor sẽ quay là bao nhiêu vòng/phút


Mình dùng mấy con step linh tinh trong máy photo,.. size 56 là cùng, nhu cầu quay chậm thôi ạ (có ray trượt, vitme giống H frame ấy), mình sẽ úp sơ phác con máy  :Smile:

----------


## ABCNC

Sơ phác e nó đây ạ, cái bàn phôi chạy 1cm/s là ok, chu kỳ 1 chạy tới, 1 chạy lui là xong, khung nhôm, kích thước tổng chắc khoảng 400x400x300, phôi để mài thì trọng lượng vài gram thôi ko đáng kể  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Vậy là tiêu rồi, mấy cái IC đó chắc kó mua. Còn mạch sd con 555 này thì sao ạ, có lấy con NE555-P được ko và con 4013 dễ kiếm ko ạ, cám ơn.


nếu vậy mạch này okies
ko thì thay mạch lái step = l297/l298
phát xung có thể dùng lm555


http://electronics-lab.com/projects/...rs_timers/007/
b.r

----------

ABCNC

----------


## lekimhung

Em thấy lòng vòng trong khu Nhật Tảo có bán con motor Dc 24v gắn liền hộp giàm tốc có mấy chục ngàn, bác dùng DC em nghĩ đơn giàn mà chắc ăn hơn bác ơi. Kết hợp 555 với cầu H cũng chỉnh được tốc độ với đảo chiều à. Mà DC kết hợp với vitme ren còn ngon hơn là step à.

----------

ABCNC, nhatson

----------


## vanlam1102

nếu bác có bình hơi, xài khí nén đảo chiều đi

----------

ABCNC

----------


## duonghoang

Theo em chạy khoảng 1cm/s tương đương 600mm/p thì phải có gia tốc, chạy có tải cái nữa là motor dễ bị trượt lắm bác.

----------

ABCNC

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ làm cái máy này em e là hơi khó thành công, bác tìm trên google các mẫu máy mài nhám có nhiều để tham khảo ợ

----------


## ABCNC

Cám ơn các bác, có vẻ phức tạp rồi, mà e ko rành nên có lẽ cũng ko hiểu hết ý của các bác góp. Thôi để e làm xong phần cơ khí rồi tính tiếp vậy.  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Bác ơi ý của em là thế này bác ạ, không liên quan gì đến phần điện cả :

- Bác dùng quả lô quay đai nhám rồi tì vào miếng nhôm bác muốn mài thì rất là khó đều. Vì cái bánh tì nó khó làm mềm lắm bác ạ, cho dù bác có làm mềm đến đâu thì khi quay rồi lực dây đai nó tì vào cũng cứng ngắc bác ạ, khi bác tì vào miếng nhôm do quả lô sẽ bị méo do dây đai làm cho nó lập bập, vết mài sẽ không mịn được.

- Quả lô bác tiện bằng thì khó giữ được dây đai không tuột khi chạy, vậy nên bình thường là quả lô có hình hơi hơi tang trống tí, để khi chạy nó tự cân bằng cái dây đai nhám vào giữa. vậy khi mài nó không phẳng được như mài đá đâu ạ.

- Bình thường thì mài đai nhám là họ quay ngang cái máy của bác ra, ý em là đai nhám song song với mặt bàn. dây nhám cách mặt miếng nhôm vài ly đến 1cm, rồi dùng một miếng phẳng hay cái gì đấy mềm mềm đè lên mặt trên của dây đai, ép mặt dưới có nhám xuống miếng nhôm bác định mài, di đều tay thì miếng nhôm của bác sẽ được mài rất là phẳng và đẹp.

Bác xem cái này sẽ thấy có nhiều kiểu lắm ợ :

https://www.google.com.vn/search?q=s...cQ_AUoAg&dpr=1

----------

ABCNC, CKD

----------


## Nam CNC

mai em chụp cái hình cái máy mài mà anh Tuấn nói , nó nguyên con japan cho bác chủ tham khảo.

----------

ABCNC

----------


## ABCNC

Hay quá, vậy phải làm lại rồi, mình sẽ chạy step cho cái miếng phẳng mềm mềm của bác Tuấn cho nó nhẹ. Cám ơn  :Smile:

----------


## ABCNC

Mời các bác chém giúp e tiếp bên chuyên mục đồ tự chế nhé, đã làm lại theo góp ý của các bác  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Em hỏi ké tí, em có động cơ bước + driver và nhu cầu cũng chỉ cần điều khiển như bác chủ : tiến, lui, điều chỉnh tốc độ, không cần vị trí thì có cách nào mà dân ngoại đạo có thể lắp hay mua cái gì để làm cho nó chạy mà không cần pc hoặc plc không ạ ?

----------


## nhatson

em đã post ở trên rồi ah, mạch phát xung bằng ic 555, cao cấp hơn thì DIY các bộ VCO voltage to oscil

b.r

----------

diy1102, Tuấn

----------


## romvang

> Hi các bác,
> Em đang DIY con máy chà nhám chạy bằng step yêu cầu vận hành đơn giản: chạy ngược, chạy xuôi và điều chỉnh tốc độ. Không yêu cầu về vị trí, ko sử dụng PC. Thấy trên mạng có mạch sử dụng con TE555-1 rất phù hợp, nên có 1 số thắc mắc nhờ các bác giúp:
> - Có bác nào trên diễn đàn làm bộ điều khiển đơn giản bán ko ạ (ngoài thị trường cũng có nhưng mắc và phức tạp hơn)
> - Con TE555-1 có giống NE555-P (hay các đuôi N,E,...khác) ko?
> - Trên sơ đồ phía dưới (phần mình khoanh tròn ấy) các đoạn mạch đó có hàn nối với nhau ko. 
> Cám ơn các bác.


Bác ABCNC sang nhà em. Phục vụ bác luôn.

----------

ABCNC, diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Em hỏi ké tí, em có động cơ bước + driver và nhu cầu cũng chỉ cần điều khiển như bác chủ : tiến, lui, điều chỉnh tốc độ, không cần vị trí thì có cách nào mà dân ngoại đạo có thể lắp hay mua cái gì để làm cho nó chạy mà không cần pc hoặc plc không ạ ?


Kaka chợ trời có bán cái pát xung quay tay đó, về bác cứ quay tay là nó tới lui luôn đó ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

Hì bác Nhatson, em dân ngoại đạo mà bác, em không làm được cái mạch ấy đâu bác ui  :Smile: . 

Em có một cái bộ combo, có gắn 1 step và driver rồi bác ạ. Em chỉ cần nó chạy được tiến lui, điều chỉnh được tốc độ thì tốt, không cũng chẳng sao, cũng không cần vị trí bác ui. Em định mua em này về gắn vào cho nó gọn liệu có được không các bác ?



Thấy cái video nó chạy cũng ngon lắm ạ, không biết cái này sử dụng đơn giản như nhu cầu của em có phải lập trình gì không ạ ?. Nếu có phai lập trình thì em chịu ạ, đành lắp 1 bộ máy tính với cái card bob vào chạy mach3 cho nó dễ làm ( hơi cồng kềnh bất tiện tẹo  :Smile:  ) Cài được mach3 là tiến bộ khoa học lớn nhất của em từ trước tới nay đấy bác  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

> Kaka chợ trời có bán cái pát xung quay tay đó, về bác cứ quay tay là nó tới lui luôn đó ạ.


Vậy là bác không có nhu cầu làm cái trục A lật mặt chạy cơ bằng inox rồi, ui em buồn quá hu hu  :Cool:

----------


## nhatson

> Hì bác Nhatson, em dân ngoại đạo mà bác, em không làm được cái mạch ấy đâu bác ui . 
> 
> Em có một cái bộ combo, có gắn 1 step và driver rồi bác ạ. Em chỉ cần nó chạy được tiến lui, điều chỉnh được tốc độ thì tốt, không cũng chẳng sao, cũng không cần vị trí bác ui. Em định mua em này về gắn vào cho nó gọn liệu có được không các bác ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thấy cái video nó chạy cũng ngon lắm ạ, không biết cái này sử dụng đơn giản như nhu cầu của em có phải lập trình gì không ạ ?. Nếu có phai lập trình thì em chịu ạ, đành lắp 1 bộ máy tính với cái card bob vào chạy mach3 cho nó dễ làm ( hơi cồng kềnh bất tiện tẹo  ) Cài được mach3 là tiến bộ khoa học lớn nhất của em từ trước tới nay đấy bác 
> 
> http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/w...b/IMG_0720.jpg



em nhớ là cái controller ấy chạy position được thôi, ko chạy speed được, có thể setting 3 4 ctrinh, chạy tới chạy lui được ah, nhưng mỗi là điều chỉnh thì bất tiện

ứng dụng giống cái này, VCO là tiện nhất

----------

diy1102

----------


## nhatson

mạch rất đơn giản, j1~j6 bỏ 5 j đi, chỉ giử lại 1 Jumper vì mình sẽ sử dụng trong 1 dải tốc độ nào đó thôi

----------

diy1102, Tuấn

----------


## diy1102

> Vậy là bác không có nhu cầu làm cái trục A lật mặt chạy cơ bằng inox rồi, ui em buồn quá hu hu


Em vẫn cần ạ. Mạch pát xung 555 em có thể DIY cho bác đc. Nhưng e ít time ở nhà để DIY, nhưng em có thể giúp bác đc, chiều mai bác sẽ rõ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Em vẫn cần ạ. Mạch pát xung 555 em có thể DIY cho bác đc. Nhưng e ít time ở nhà để DIY, nhưng em có thể giúp bác đc, chiều mai bác sẽ rõ.


Hì hì ok, cụ mà dạy em làm được thì em DIY biếu cụ mấy cái trục A full inox luôn

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Cụ nhất sơn đã dạy hết rối đó. Linh kiện đi mua, mạch thiết kế cho nên cnc diy của e chơi thôi. Nếu bác thích giặt ép plastic thì nhà em có máy ép, mà ủi thì em có bàn là (ủi) bác thích kiểu gì em ok hihihi.
Ps: ae gặp nhau lần nào cũng vội, lần nào cũng.... nên bác k nói sao em bít.

----------


## Tuấn

> mạch rất đơn giản, j1~j6 bỏ 5 j đi, chỉ giử lại 1 Jumper vì mình sẽ sử dụng trong 1 dải tốc độ nào đó thôi


Bác ơi em chả hiểu gì đâu bác ạ, em chỉ biết đấu rơ le là hết thôi. Cao cấp nhất mà em tự đấu được là cái tủ này thôi bác ạ, có vài con khí nén, dăm cái động cơ với lại thuỷ lực hành trình linh tinh. Toàn kiến thức trong trường chứ si phọ em hắn mới dạy em tổng cộng có 30 phút thui







> Cụ nhất sơn đã dạy hết rối đó. Linh kiện đi mua, mạch thiết kế cho nên cnc diy của e chơi thôi. Nếu bác thích giặt ép plastic thì nhà em có máy ép, mà ủi thì em có bàn là (ủi) bác thích kiểu gì em ok hihihi.
> Ps: ae gặp nhau lần nào cũng vội, lần nào cũng.... nên bác k nói sao em bít.


Ui bác ui, cụ Lkcnc cũng bảo em có cần gì thì cụ ấy dạy, dưng mà nghe các bac nói chuyện em có hiểu tí gì đâu mà hỏi ạ.

----------


## diy1102

> Bác ơi em chả hiểu gì đâu bác ạ, em chỉ biết đấu rơ le là hết thôi. Cao cấp nhất mà em tự đấu được là cái tủ này thôi bác ạ, có vài con khí nén, dăm cái động cơ với lại thuỷ lực hành trình linh tinh. Toàn kiến thức trong trường chứ si phọ em hắn mới dạy em tổng cộng có 30 phút thui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ui bác ui, cụ Lkcnc cũng bảo em có cần gì thì cụ ấy dạy, dưng mà nghe các bac nói chuyện em có hiểu tí gì đâu mà hỏi ạ.


Cụ đó thì cao siêu nên bác k hiểu là đương nhiên.
Còn em thì giống bác hehe cứ làm khắc hiểu. Thôi chốt vụ phát xung em đảm nhiệm cho.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cái tủ loằng ngoằng ấy là em ngồi ngắm cái video này rồi làm ra nó theo cái trình gà mờ của em thui :

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Mà em spam ngu tí là sao k cần vị trí thì dùng step làm gì ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Mà em spam ngu tí là sao k cần vị trí thì dùng step làm gì ạ.


dkhien tốc độ, dặc biệt là dải tốc độ chậm  :Smile: , em đoán thế

----------

diy1102

----------


## Tuấn

> Mà em spam ngu tí là sao k cần vị trí thì dùng step làm gì ạ.


Em tìm mua cái bộ trượt, rồi quay tay cho nó chạy ra vào thôi bác, thấy có bác bán 2 cái bộ combo đẹp quá em đặt luôn, về nhà ngồi nghĩ cái bộ ấy nó đẹp thế mà mình bỏ cái mo tơ với driver đi, rồi chế cái quay tay lắp vào thì quê quá, phí cái công người khác đi tìm hàng đẹp về cho mình. 

Thứ 2 là em thấy cái cơ cấu cơ khí của con touch probe hay quá bác à, nếu lắp được cái động cơ dc thường vào nó thì em có thể chủ động điều khiển được nó cho cái máy củ chuối của em, dưng mà tìm con DC lộ cộ lắp vào thì cũng lại quê tiếp... vậy thôi ạ.

----------


## diy1102

Cụ nhatson cho em hỏi chút. Con BLDC mà em làm spin ấy khi em để tốc độ khá chậm thấy mô men cũng khá lớn. Cụ cho hỏi motor loại đó thì tốc độ với mô men phụ thuộc thế nào?

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ nhatson cho em hỏi chút. Con BLDC mà em làm spin ấy khi em để tốc độ khá chậm thấy mô men cũng khá lớn. Cụ cho hỏi motor loại đó thì tốc độ với mô men phụ thuộc thế nào?


như servo ac ah, speed/torque bằng phẳng cho tới tốc độ giới hạn
nếu dkhien bằng encoder, tốc độ chậm đến rất chậm moment vẫn tối đa
do là BLDC nên sẽ có torque rip ở chổ chuyển phase 1 chút thôi ah

----------

diy1102

----------


## Tuấn

> dkhien tốc độ, dặc biệt là dải tốc độ chậm , em đoán thế


Vâng, điều khiển được mô tơ DC hay AC thường thay đổi tốc độ quá nhiều là việc em không làm được. Biến tần hay bộ đk dc chỉ làm thay đổi khoảng 20 lần là nhiều lắm rồi, momen chả còn tí nào rồi. Nếu em dùng được step hay servo ( chỉ 1 con thôi ạ, không tuyến tính nội suy gì cả ) thì em giải quyết được rất nhiều bài toán xưa nay em không thể giải được. Chỗ em có một con động cơ dc em phải mua đến 10kw để có thể hạ tốc độ nó xuống đến mức cần và tăng tốc độ nó lên cũng đến mức cần thiết mà vẫn đủ momen. 

Hì hì nhiều lúc lên dd hỏi hoài em cũng thấy .... ngại  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

vấn đề của bác tuấn cần bấm nút để chạy tới , chạy lui, đảo chiều và tăng tốc theo ý đúng không ạ?   mấy bộ phát xung k biết có bộ nào hợp với bác??

em thì hay phức tạp hóa vấn đề tí , vấn đề của bác có thể giải quyết bằng 1 con vi điều khiển (VDK)   VDk nó phát xung chạy và xung đảo chiều , bác có thể dùng nút bấm đơn giản hoặc nhập liệu cho nó chạy khoảng 10 cm rồi quay lại chẳng hạn , VDK bác cũng có thể nối vào nó 1 cảm biến nào đó phù hợp nhiệm vụ ạ

----------

Tuấn

----------


## diy1102

Như cụ nhatson nói thì bác để lại step, driver em về chế cái khác, còn việc tới lui của bác em có giải páp kinh tế khác, đảm bảo k quê tí nào, có volum điều tốc. Kaka k pải biến tần đâu anh Tuấn nhé, mà đảo chiều cũng bằng nút ấn luôn.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## nhatson

> Như cụ nhatson nói thì bác để lại step, driver em về chế cái khác, còn việc tới lui của bác em có giải páp kinh tế khác, đảm bảo k quê tí nào, có volum điều tốc. Kaka k pải biến tần đâu anh Tuấn nhé, mà đảo chiều cũng bằng nút ấn luôn.


đừng nói em là dùng BLDC đoá nha

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> đừng nói em là dùng BLDC đoá nha


Chuẩn BLDC cụ ạ.

----------


## nhatson

nếu là đồ mới, brand news, con BLDC đắt gấp gần 3 lần con step nhé  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> nếu là đồ mới, brand news, con BLDC đắt gấp gần 3 lần con step nhé


Hehe hàng như spin của em thôi. Nếu bác Tuấn đồng ý, em sẽ găm hàng từ giờ ạ. Mà mới có khi vẫn rẻ hơn con động cơ 10kw thì pải hoặc 3 pa/sẹc vô và biến tần.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Hì hì mời các cụ ngày mai đếm thẩm định con sờ pin xe đạp điện DIY của cụ DIY roài ta xuống dưới nhà làm chầu bia cho em hỏi thêm ạ.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

biết tuốt, diy1102

----------

